# I want to DHCP with my switch?



## Chr15t0ph3r

Basically just to use it like a large router...I have a 26 port Netgear 
FS726T - http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...:official&hs=uTB&q=netgear+fs726t&btnG=Search

I get my computer on the same subnet, get an ip from the switch, an have gotten two computers online but after that fail to get any devices to connect.

Am I wrong in assuming that the switch's dhcp will act like a routers? whereas I can just plug and play devices, I know some of the fundamental (very rudimentary) differences between a switch and a router, but i thought since this once supported dhcp, it would assign ip's to all my devices?

If anyone can help, I would really appreciatte it


----------



## matt261102

Let's just get some theory fundamentals here. A switch cannot act like a router because it can't route packets between networks. However if all your devices are in the same network a switch is all you need to get connectivity between devices.

To help out with this problem could you supply some information? First of all what device does the switch plug into to get internet access? What network devices are you using?
Could you also provide a copy of an ipconfig /all from a working computer?


----------



## lawrence.cook

please tell me if im wrong, but as far as i know, that switch doesnt have a dhcp server built in, like routers would...
matt is right about being able to get connectivity, but if one of your computers works as the dhcp server for the network (ie a server, or if you want a normal workstation), then your problem would be solved?


----------



## johnwill

This is a managed switch, but not a DHCP server. It has a DHCP client to allow it to have an IP address to connect for the management functions.

http://www.netgear.com/Products/Switches/SmartSwitches/FS726T.aspx?detail=Specifications


----------

